# A co-operative centipede or why newspaper is great



## davholla (Apr 3, 2017)

It is unusual for centipedes to co-operate but this one stayed still long enough for a couple of photos which I then stacked and it went to explore on flickr.  To help overcome the small size of my garden I have blueberries etc in pots and some of them have newspaper round the plant to suppress weeds, this is a great habitat for woodlice, springtails and of course centipedes etc.  I have quite a few pots so I can leave them alone for weeks between photo shots. The biggest disadvantage is that it a) it looks untidy and b) sometimes family members remove them when I am not looking



Centipede stack of 2 photos EF7A2822 by davholla2002, on Flickr


I thought that this springtail had also been good but I discovered that is antennae were different in every single shot of the 10 I took - never mind still a nice specimen, from the top of my water butt.  I regularly find about 4-5 species in the garden but only this one is on top of the water butt.



Springtail EF7A2925 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------

